# Anfänger Hilfe



## marinchen (22. April 2019)

Hallo allerseits, ich hatte die Frage zuvor schon an anderer Stelle gestellt und wurde gebeten diese wo anders zu stellen. Ich will schon Angeln seit ich klein war und lerne zur Zeit mit Fishing King online für die Fischerprüfung... Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen die man in den Videos schlecht sieht bzw. die ich nicht gut verstehe. Ich wohne bei Zülpich, Kreis Euskirchen, wäre jemand bereit mich auf einen Angelausflug mit zu nehmen, damit ich praktische Erfahrungen sammeln kann? Eine Rückmeldung wäre schön

lg marinchen


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

Hallo @marinchen
Erzähl uns doch was du nicht verstehst. Hier erhälst du für alle deine Fragen eine richtige Antwort . Ggf. können auch Videos auf Themenbereiche gezeigt werden. Trau dich ruhig  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. April 2019)

Genau so isses- verrate uns doch in welchem Zusammenhang die Videos stehen- dann erweitert sich der Umkreis der Leute, die dir weiterhelfen können um ein vielfaches...


----------



## bigpit12 (22. April 2019)

Im Normalfall wäre Fishing-King die erste Anlaufstelle. Wenn sie Videos produzieren, die eben nicht so toll sind, dann denen mal auf dem Keks gehen und um nähere Erläuterung bitten. Du bezahlst den Lehrgang ja auch, also sollte sich FK da kümmern. Ist ja in deren Sinne das du die Prüfung bestehst.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2019)

Was ist denn los mit euch, es wird sich doch wohl jemand finden der das Mädel mal mit zum Angeln nimmt?

Jürgen


----------



## Jason (23. April 2019)

@marinchen , ich würde  dich gerne mit zum angeln nehmen, aber die Distanz ist zu groß. Und bei den anderen wahrscheinlich auch. Also füttere uns mit deinen Fragen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2019)

Keiner aus der Gegend der das Mädel mal mit nehmen kann?


----------



## oberfranke (8. Mai 2019)

marinchen schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, ich hatte die Frage zuvor schon an anderer Stelle gestellt und wurde gebeten diese wo anders zu stellen. Ich will schon Angeln seit ich klein war und lerne zur Zeit mit Fishing King online für die Fischerprüfung... Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen die man in den Videos schlecht sieht bzw. die ich nicht gut verstehe. Ich wohne bei Zülpich, Kreis Euskirchen, wäre jemand bereit mich auf einen Angelausflug mit zu nehmen, damit ich praktische Erfahrungen sammeln kann? Eine Rückmeldung wäre schön
> lg marinchen


Bei mir sind es halt 450km
Nimm doch mal Kontakt zu einem Angelverein auf. 
Wie alt bist du denn?
Da findet sich bestimmt jemand der dich mitnimmt.
http://www.asv-zuelpich.de/
http://www.fischereiverein-euskirchen.de/


----------



## thanatos (11. Mai 2019)

also Jungs und Mädels aus der Gegend wenn ihr nicht bereit seid der bescheidenen Bitte um ein wenig Hilfe
nach zu kommen - schämt euch


----------



## Jason (11. Mai 2019)

Wir können ihr aber nicht helfen wenn sie sich hier aber nicht mehr einloggt. Ihr Anliegen hat sie am 22. April bekanntgegeben und seitdem war sie nicht mehr hier. Wollen hoffen, dass es ihr gut geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## marinchen (11. Mai 2019)

Tut mir leid weil das so lange gedauert hat ^^"
Danke für die vielen Antworten, mein größtest Problem ist das zusammen stellen und vor allem das zusammen bauen der Ruten und wie man die Schnur aufwickelt. Ich habe eine Rute, (Teleskop Rute) aber da steht nicht drauf was es für eine ist... (zum Geburtstag bekommen ausm Action ^^") und als ich im Urlaub war hat man mir die Schnur im Angelladen aufgespult (wie macht man das selbst?) ...

Ich könnte gegebenen Falls mit dem Bus nach Euskirchen fahren und mich von dort aus mitnehmen lassen, wenn das besser passt?

Ansonsten hab ich ehrlich gesagt einfach hemmungen zu fragen, wenn ich einen Angler sehe...

Ach ja fast vergessen:
Muss ich unbedingt in Euskirchen die Prüfung machen oder kann ich auch in Düren machen? Euskirchen hat den nächsten Termin wenn ich im Urlaub in Italien bin...

(bin 28 J.)

freundliche Grüße
Marinchen


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Mai 2019)




----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Mai 2019)

Ruten werden in etwa so, zusammen gestellt.


----------



## Nemo (11. Mai 2019)

In NRW macht man die Fischerprüfung grundsätzlich bei der zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde (Rathaus fragen), aber man kann sich dort auch eine Genehmigung holen, die Prüfung bei einer anderen Behörde in NRW zu machen.


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Mai 2019)

@marinchen

Nimm dir Zeit und suche einen, Dir angenehm erlebbaren Angelfachhändler auf.

Dieser ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichtkeit Ehrenmitglied in
einem lokal aktiven Angelverein, Angelsportverein, etc. P.p.

Frag nach einem OPA der Dich mitnimmt und dir Land , Leute und Kultur zeigt...

Mach Dir selber bitte Bewusst in welche Richtung auch immer dein Interesse Gestalt
annimmt, Wasser ist nass , Fische sind glitschig und ein schöner Tod steht vor dem Essen.


----------



## marinchen (13. Mai 2019)

O. O Diese Videos hab ich nich gesehen...  Sry und, danke dafür! (Wie peinlich) 
Der nächste Angel-shop is entweder in Euskirchen oder spätestens in Bonn,  da müsste ich mal schauen... Günstig gelegen wohne ich echt nicht. 
 Trotzdem danke für die Tipps 

Lg marinchen


----------



## N_S Dakota (29. Juli 2019)

Und, wie sieht es aus mit der Prüfung ?


----------



## Anja_p85 (20. April 2020)

Hallo ich bin Jungangler und hab da mal ne Frage. Ich möchte in einem anderen Bundesland angeln, hab auch die Angelmarke von dem Bundesland aber wo schreibe ich dann die Fänge auf?


----------



## Blueser (20. April 2020)

Hallo, von welchem Bundesland redest du?


----------



## u-see fischer (20. April 2020)

Anja_p85 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Jungangler und hab da mal ne Frage. Ich möchte in einem anderen Bundesland angeln, hab auch die Angelmarke von dem Bundesland aber wo schreibe ich dann die Fänge auf?



Nicht überall müssen die Fänge dokumentiert werden. 
Falls du die Fänge irgendwo aufschreiben musst, wird dir auch mit dem Erlaubnisschein eine Fangliste ausgehändigt, die dann später (manchmal gegen Pfand) ausgefüllt wieder zurückschicken musst/sollst.


----------



## Anja_p85 (21. April 2020)

Ok. Danke für die Info.


----------



## phirania (22. April 2020)

Na denn wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und Spass bei Deinen Angelausflügen....


----------

